# 4.2 screen randomly coming on



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've posted this in almost every thread for every 4.2 rom that I have ran with no answer or even acknowledgement. I'm not sure if I'm the only one or if my posts are just getting buried. So I thought I would bring it here to hopefully get some feedback.

I've ran a bunch of the current 4.2 roms. With every one of them my screen randomly comes on for just a second and then goes back off. I keep my phone on the table next to me at home and on my desk at work. It's not been a huge problem other than the occasional pocket dial.

I always wipe data and system and check md5's with every install so I don't think its an install issue. It could be an app I'm running but I have no idea what I would be running that nobody else on here is. If nobody knows a fix i would like to hear that I'm not the only one.

Thanks in advanced forum.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine does that as well but my phone turns on because it thinks its charging then stops lol not sure if yours is similar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Xain713 said:


> Mine does that as well but my phone turns on because it thinks its charging then stops lol not sure if yours is similar
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mine did this too. Thought it was charging when it wasn't. Killed my battery life. Had to get a new phone. There is no fix for it:angry:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

tapiocadestroyer said:


> Mine did this too. Thought it was charging when it wasn't. Killed my battery life. Had to get a new phone. There is no fix for it:angry:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I messed with mini USB port on the phone it doesn't do it as much if it acts up I just plug it in jiggle it a bit and voila lmao no problem 

Lol just noticed i was in your quote xD


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine only does it on 4.2 roms. I can drop back to 4.1 and the problem goes away. There is something triggering this who knows what. Any tips on finding the culprit? Would logs help me?


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Also to add my screen also comes on when I skip tracks with the volume rocker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

do you have "daydream" turned on?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

By chance are you flashing a certain kernel with every rom? If so that current build and your phone may not get along.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Most likely an app you use is not 100% compatible with Android 4.2 and causes the screen to turn on. At least one of the apps I use had an update to fix the screen turning on issue every time the app did a certain thing in the background.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Most likely an app you use is not 100% compatible with Android 4.2 and causes the screen to turn on. At least one of the apps I use had an update to fix the screen turning on issue every time the app did a certain thing in the background.


This also makes sense. Reflash a 4.2 and use it for a few hours without adding any apps/mods/kernels and see what the deal is.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

audio manager pro did this once to me. audio manager sux on 4.2.

hi


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

antintyty said:


> do you have "daydream" turned on?


I don't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Barf said:


> By chance are you flashing a certain kernel with every rom? If so that current build and your phone may not get along.


I jump around a lot, I've used stock kernel, lean, and tiny all do the same. Good thought though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

kochoid said:


> audio manager pro did this once to me. audio manager sux on 4.2.
> 
> hi


I do have audio manager pro installed. I'll try removing that. If that doesn't work I guess I'm going to have to clean flash and slowly install apps till I find it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like audio manager is the culprit. Uninstalled and my phone screen hasn't came in since that I've noticed at least. I'll give it another day to be sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bengals1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm gonna bring back an old post. I just had this problem but mine wasn't an app. Like a couple others mentioned, mine kept acting like it was getting plugged in or something. It was weird. Here was what I was seeing and how I solved it.

Symptoms:
-screen would keep coming on (obviously)
-if I just let the screen time out, daydream would start
-battery monitor apps (I tried several) would seem to reset the "since unplugged" stats. Some would even show charging. which made it difficult to check for a wakelock culprit
-i could plug it in and all would be well, and be pretty good for a while after unplugging. but eventually would go crazy

I did a bunch of googling around and even went so far as to try several different ROM/Kernel combos along w/ clean installs. Finally I stumbled on this, it totally solved my problem.

As you can see in the description of my symptoms, it makes sense. The pin in the middle of my USB port over time, bent down and seemed to be causing a short, causing the phone to think it was charging. I stuck my pocket knife in there and bent it back to the middle and all has been great once again.

I may have got to this conclusion sooner but it started right when I had installed a ROM update w/ a new kernel so the coincidence led me down a false path at first. Oh well, it's good now!


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

mine did that recently, turned out I had the option in foldersync to wakelock the phone while syncing . time to hunt down all apps that have this option

(16G-Grouper(hardware-ER3)-TapTalk2)


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently had this same problem. After reading several places on the internet and then starting to have charging problems, I decided I had a bad usb port. I ordered a port/flex cable off ebay w/tools for $12 and it was a surprising easy fix, with the ifixit tutorial close by. Works perfect now!

Sent from my Nexus7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Android 4.2.x will always be known to me as "black liquorice" jelly bean, because those are the most awful tasting ones (well unless you like the taste of black liquorice). Hopefully 4.3 is a bug fixing edition of Android and not "bugs are hard, lets go shopping!"


----------

